# Constant problems with epson r 2000 dtg



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

Ok..so i finally had everything.working on my converted dtg kiosk printer.to R2000 .
Printed afew shirts etc.. was having issuse with the ciss..did afew head cleans as the head was alittle clogged ..go it all clear and then the big problems started..
One of the banks for reset chips started to fail...and i couldnt get the printed past the start up check for ages ..got it to work once..and then a general error popped up
Paper and ink.lights flashing slowly
I heard a click.sound near.the capping.station like it locked the carage or something. On the WIC program..i saw an error that said print head failure, main board failure..and something about heat to..
Nothing was damaged on the board from what i could see and test ..

so swapped to refillable cartridges. It started up and the carage moved alittle.bit , then.i could hear a low pitched squeal sort of noise and at that time the paper and ink.ligjts started flashing again ...turn it off and back on ..Now i cant get 4 of the refill cartridges to be reconized ....i can use the original epson.cartridges ..all except the far right slot(cyan) ...nothing can be reconized .

Swapped the main board ....still the same thing .
Swapped the chip board and still the same thing ...

Just want to see if anyone has had so many problems with the R2000..like i have..and if anyone has a thought on what the problems could be ..


----------



## mikenlfc (May 18, 2016)

I am having problems with this printer also. Is it a customised 1? Mine keeps saying i it does not recognise ink. Had all jew chips off seller and is now even worse. I dont know what to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

yeh my one is a customized one modified to DTG...but most of it is all original ..and yeh i can get the original epson cartridges to work .but only 4 out of 8 refillable ones..

It seems like these printers are way over priced for the amount of problem they have haha


----------



## mikenlfc (May 18, 2016)

We have ours working fantastic now! Do you have any tips on how you get the t shirt dead centre on the fixing plate?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reaper5054 (Jun 14, 2015)

Got.mine work.also....had a short on the pw sensor next to the head ...removed them and all is good..
As for.centering the t shirt..i usuall fold them.in half vertically which put a light crease mark ..then once on the platform and center...then smooth it.out


----------



## mikenlfc (May 18, 2016)

Great tip pal i am going to try this today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

